# Fly with Delta, and Be Safe!



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2015)

Amusing safety video from Delta airlines.


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

Delta has always been among my first choices!   imp


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 21, 2015)

Lufthansa is one airline I will never get on again.  I had to fly out of Germany on Lufthansa when my father died in '77, and it was a HUGE mess the whole way.  Scary incident on takeoff where all of the stuff came out of the overhead compartments and flew all over the cabin, missed connections, unhelpful staff, and lost luggage.  Of course the fact that I was distraught over my father's sudden death didn't help, either.  Worst trip of my life.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

We take Delta to the US but I've had complaints about their service. My very favourite airline is Emirates. Always excellent.


----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

The goat cracked me up. Thanks seabreeze for my morning laugh.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Back in the 80's we flew on EL Al to Israel, that was a real experience, I remember there was this big net overhead that had bread rolls in it and after the seat belts were lifted the people just roamed around the isles talking to others, up and down the isles the whole trip, but the security on that flight was unreal, body searches, in London we landed to refuel and clean the inside, all passengers were put in a locked down room.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Back in the 80's we flew on EL Al to Israel, that was a real experience, I remember there was this big net overhead that had bread rolls in it and after the seat belts were lifted the people just roamed around the isles talking to others, up and down the isles the whole trip, but the security on that flight was unreal, body searches, in London we landed to refuel and clean the inside, all passengers were put in a locked down room.



I know if you have Israel stamped in your passport now, there are certain countries you won't be allowed into.  My brother visited a few years ago and found it very interesting.  He's been invited there to speak at a university.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Sea.  Funny


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2015)

Lara said:


> The goat cracked me up. Thanks seabreeze for my morning laugh.



I like the little computerized baby dancing in the aisle.  When my MIL was alive and living with us, there was one of those dancing babies on the TV, and commented 'look at that baby dance!'. :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2015)

They used to say that Delta stood for Doesn't Ever Leave The Airport, because of their dismal on-time departure rates.  

We used to fly the Turkish national airlines, then known as "THY" (Turk Hava Yollari).  Because of THEIR dismal domestic safety record (you would have to see what the interior of the typical domestic THY plane looked like) their unofficial slogan was "Fly and Die with THY".   I flew Turkish Airlines on my recent trip to Turkey and yowza!  what a change.  The food was actually good and the service was excellent.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> They used to say that Delta stood for Doesn't Ever Leave The Airport, because of their dismal on-time departure rates.
> 
> We used to fly the Turkish national airlines, then known as "THY" (Turk Hava Yollari).  Because of THEIR dismal domestic safety record (you would have to see what the interior of the typical domestic THY plane looked like) their unofficial slogan was "Fly and Die with THY".   I flew Turkish Airlines on my recent trip to Turkey and yowza!  what a change.  The food was actually good and the service was excellent.



Yikes -- I had forgotten about the Turkish airlines.  Back in the 70's it was incredibly bad, and you're right about the interior of the planes -- just unbelievable.  My husband used to say he would not be surprised to see goats and chickens getting on there.


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Lufthansa is one airline I will never get on again.  I had to fly out of Germany on Lufthansa when my father died in '77, and it was a HUGE mess the whole way.  Scary incident on takeoff where all of the stuff came out of the overhead compartments and flew all over the cabin, missed connections, unhelpful staff, and lost luggage.  Of course the fact that I was distraught over my father's sudden death didn't help, either.  Worst trip of my life.


I use Lufthansa all the time to fly to Russia and find them to be an excellent airline. I fly about 20 flights a year with them and never a problem, good food as well!
Sounds like you had a one off bad one, and it was a while ago of course.


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We take Delta to the US but I've had complaints about their service. My very favourite airline is Emirates. Always excellent.


 My favourite was always Emirates, and we are on them for this trip to Indonesia, but having used Qatar for the past couple of years, I find them lacking in service and comfort now by comparison. I guess I have been spoilt.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> My favourite was always Emirates, and we are on them for this trip to Indonesia, but having used Qatar for the past couple of years, I find them lacking in service and comfort now by comparison. I guess I have been spoilt.



No airline we take can measure up after Emirates. We've flown them to Australia, Uganda, Thailand. We've upgraded to business several times and enjoyed that so much we didn't want to get off the plane. Taking them again in December.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> I use Lufthansa all the time to fly to Russia and find them to be an excellent airline. I fly about 20 flights a year with them and never a problem, good food as well!
> Sounds like you had a one off bad one, and it was a while ago of course.



I know -- it was just a perfect storm, so to speak.  I ended up getting home almost two days late and almost missed the funeral.  Since I had no luggage, I had to rush out and buy something decent for the funeral.  My luggage finally arrived about the day I was supposed to leave.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Yikes -- I had forgotten about the Turkish airlines.  Back in the 70's it was incredibly bad, and you're right about the interior of the planes -- just unbelievable.  My husband used to say he would not be surprised to see goats and chickens getting on there.



We did actually have a goat on one flight.  Almost the whole passenger load was a wedding party flying to Izmir from Istanbul and they had a goat with them.....I assume he was destined to be the wedding feast?   There was dancing in the aisles and the bride went up and down the aisle (having to climb over some suitcases that were sitting in the aisle and whacking everyone on the aisle with her big hoop skirt wedding dress) with a big bowl of hard candy, offering it to all the passengers.  My 8-month-old daughter was scooped up and passed around the plane to be admired and patted by everyone.  She came back with several "evil-eyes" pinned on her clothing (if there's anything Turks love, it's a baby, especially a chubby blue-eyed blonde baby).  It definitely took my mind off of crashing and dying.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Love this one.  UK folks will get it anyway.  Yorkshire Airlines.  (the green mess they are dishing out is mushy peas which I love)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

This thread reminded me of the movie, had to post a clip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

Hilarious Ameriscot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Love Airplane movie!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Watching the clips, SB and about to bust a gut!  Time to rewatch Airplane.

:lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

June Cleaver - "Stewardess, I can help, I speak jive." 

People in line with bats, etc. waiting to hit the screaming hysterical woman.

:rofl:

Leslie Nielsen was great.  Miss him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL, that was great!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

In the Entertainment forum, Movie Dance Scenes I posted the disco scene from "Airplane!"

(I think the entire movie is available on youtube...try googling)


----------

